# New Font



## AndroGhostX (Mar 13, 2018)

Am I the only one who is digs the new font more than the ability to actually see a friend's entire market box and ability to water multiple flowers at once because I knew those two features would be implemented in the game, or more like they were a must? But anyway, I really like the new font ^.^


----------



## Scribble (Mar 13, 2018)

I've gotten the other changes, but I don't notice a difference in font.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 13, 2018)

I also have not noticed a new font, but I wanted to say thanks for the heads-up on seeing friends' entire market boxes. I like to be surprised so I don't read the spoiler threads, and I guess the couple of people I'd looked at just didn't have more than 3 or 4 things listed so I didn't see any difference. After I read your post I paged through more of my friends and wow! That is going to be such a huge help.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 14, 2018)

Not a change in font style but the font is thinner as well as the text boxes are skinnier!


----------



## Scribble (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh, I also can't see a difference with those. ^^;


----------



## SierraSigma (Mar 14, 2018)

I noticed. The buttons are too small and I keep selecting the wrong action or nothing when talking to villagers.


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 14, 2018)

I have noticed that some fonts are scaled down a bit when needed, but I think it's the same font. I do _not _like the new (squished) thin buttons that pop up when talking with villagers. The size and shape just look off to me. Not because they are new - I just don't think that size and shape is the best way to utilize space and they are visually unpleasant (to me).


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m not really liking the new thinner buttons, but I’m sure I will adapt to it eventually. I agree with you Sowelu. I’m really happy we can finally see our friends’ entire Market Boxes though !! That was something I was really wanting to happen in this game.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2018)

there are new buttons? *logs into pc*  oh...they are smaller. it looks odd.


----------



## J087 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nothing but good updates so far. Let's wait and see the events first before giving kudos to Nintendo.


----------



## Hastarot (Dec 28, 2020)

I noticed the changes and didn't like them very much. The font is very thin, and I have everything washed out and impossible to read, bad for the game. Maybe not everyone feels this way, I don't know. This can be easily changed, and it would be cool if they did. I saw a cool font on https://upfonts.com/thinking-of-betty-font. There are a lot of different fonts on the site that are suitable for games. This is just my subjective opinion and remark. I wish you all a good day.


----------

